# Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE



## Schauderwelz (11. Januar 2009)

*Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

hallo zusammen,

Wollte mal Fragen welchen CPU Kühler Ihr mir emfehlen könnt für den AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE.

Habe zur Zeit einen Scythe Mugen mit Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste auf den Phenom II aber die kühlleistung ist im idle sehr enttäuschend im normalen 3 Ghz takt

im idle 42 Grad und unter Vollast zirka 50 Grad............was ist da los? habe gelesen das der Phenom im test bei Computerbase im Normaltakt unter volllast bei 39 Grad gehalten wurde.

Welcher kühler wäre noch emfehlenswert?
Vielleicht einen Xigmatek Achilles/dark Knight? oder nen EKL Groß Clockner?


----------



## El-Hanfo (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Achilles oder Großclock´ner deine Temperaturen verbessern würde.
Wenn dann muss es ein IFX-14 oder ein True Copper sein. Ansonsten wird sich an den Temperaturen kaum etwas ändern.

MfG


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Die IDLE-Temp interesiert doch keinen.
50° unter Last ist doch gut..


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

also meint ihr ich könnte den lüfter gedankenlos drauf lassen, oder vielleicht nochmal die wärmeleitpaste neu machen?


wie sieht es denn mit den Noctua U12P aus? würde sich die temperatur stark ändern?


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Die Temps sind doch gut fuer einen Quadcore, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

das ist gut zu hören nur wie sehen die temperaturen aus wenn ich ihn auf 3,4 bzw 3,6 Ghz takte wenn i ch es überhaupt macht geschweige denn wenn ich weiss wie das gefahrenlos funktioniert


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> das ist gut zu hören nur wie sehen die temperaturen aus wenn ich ihn auf 3,4 bzw 3,6 Ghz takte



Wirst du dann schon sehen...dann kannst du immer noch einen anderen Kühler kaufen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Und Wie bzw Wo (sicher im Bios) übertakte ich ihn denn? bin ja bisher immer ohne übertaktung gefahren und habe mich bisher damit nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## hydrox (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Da mein Thread geschlossen wurde, poste ich jetzt hier.......

Wie findet ihr den Thermalright IFX-14 ?


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



hydrox schrieb:


> Da mein Thread geschlossen wurde, poste ich jetzt hier.......
> 
> Wie findet ihr den Thermalright IFX-14 ?



Hammer!

Das ist der beste LuKühler auf dem Markt neben dem True Chopper,einen besseren wirst du nicht finden!


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



hydrox schrieb:


> Da mein Thread geschlossen wurde, poste ich jetzt hier.......
> 
> Wie findet ihr den Thermalright IFX-14 ?



Mit das Beste was auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Also ich werd meinen Scythe Mugen wohl gegen den Noctua U12P SE1366 (mit von noctua nachbestelten Gratis AM2+ KIT) auf meinen Phenom II X4 940 setzen.

Computerbase hat den normalen Lüfter Noctua U12P auf den Phenom II X4 940 BE auf 39 Grad unter VOLLLAST laufen lassen


Der Thermalright IFX-14 scheint mir auch mit der beste zu sein aber der hat mir nicht ganz so zugesagt weil da soviel getüddel hintern Mainboard angeschraubt werden muss Ausserdem 65 Euro OHNE lüfter finde ich schon ein wenig teuer  Der Noctua U12P SE1366 bietet dazu 2 120mm Lüfter vom Typ Noctua P12-1300 der sehr gut ist und wo einer schon 20 euro kostet plus noch eine sehr gute premium Wärmeleistpaste die 8 euro kostet, dazu noch 6 jahre Garantie  was will man mehr


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Wie haben die das denn gemacht das ist grad mal 15Grad über Zimmer Temperatur,haben die das bei offenen Fenster gemacht?!
Realistisch wären eher 49Grad.


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

anscheinend ohne gehäuse.........der Boxed Lüfter vom alten Phenom hatte da deutlich mehr.........umdie 10 grad mehr im idle sowie unter last 10 grad mehr


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> anscheinend ohne gehäuse.........der Boxed Lüfter vom alten Phenom hatte da deutlich mehr.........umdie 10 grad mehr im idle sowie unter last 10 grad mehr



Das würde trotzdem garnich gehen,ein 4Kerner  produziert viel abwärme!


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Die haben es auch geschafft  nur weiss ich nciht welchen CPU Kühler die genutzt haben 

Messwerte: Temperaturen - Page 18


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Da steht was von unter last von 63Grad! nich 39!


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Ja der Phenom I 9959 übertaktet auf 3,0 Ghz

wir sprechen hier von den neuen 45 Nm Phenom II X4 940 BE mit 3,0 Ghz der da unter last  mit 39 gemessen wurde


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja der Phenom I 9959 übertaktet auf 3,0 Ghz
> 
> wir sprechen hier von den neuen 45 Nm Phenom II X4 940 BE mit 3,0 Ghz der da unter last  mit 39 gemessen wurde



39 Grad halte ich fuer einen Vierkerner nicht grad realistisch bei leiser Luftkuehlung.


----------



## eXce (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

hi.. 

also meiner läuft unter lasst bei prime95 auf 63°C mit n thermalright ultra 120extreme und n silenx 120mm @ 1200u/min drauf.. hab aber auch 1.4625vcore@3.5ghz
non oc war auch bei ~ 55°C - also 39°C kommt auf keinen fall hin.. oder sparen da in der redaktion mit der heizung..


mfg eXce


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

hmm kann dann wohl schon sein das die ihne heizrechnung nicht bezahlt haben 

naja aber wenn du mit den teuren thermalright 55 grad unter volllast hattest liege ich ja ganz gut mit den mugen bei 50 grad unter volllast


----------



## Solaris1000 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Hallo brauche eure Hilfe bei der Suche eines CPU-Kühlers für den Phenom 940.

Möchte mir nach einem alten Pentium 2 den Phenom II 940 holen.

Habe allerdings noch kein Gehäuse.

Habe meine Wahl auf drei eingegrenzt:

Aerocool SYCLONE

Enermax Phoenix Neo 

und das

NZXT Apollo .

Meine Frage nun: 

Welche Art von Kühler würdet Ihr mir für den Prozessor empfehlen?

Einen großen hohen wie den Großglockner oder den Mugen oder einen kleinen wie den *Thermaltake Ruby Orb ?


*Das Problem ist das bei dem Phönix und wahrscheinlich auch bei dem Syclone ein großer nicht reinpasst.

Ich werde die Wahl des Gehäuses an dem CPU-Kühler festmachen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Also von den Gehäusen würde ich zum NZXT greifen da die anderen viel zu stark auftragen von der optik 

vom lüfter würde ich dir persöhnlich einen "Noctua NH U12P" emfehlen  der soll sehr gut kühlen. habe mir auch einen bestellt und er wird meinen Scythe Mugen ersetzen mit den ich nicht so zufrieden bin (der Scythe Mugen 2 soll da um einiges besser sein als sein vorgänger)


----------



## Salvadore (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Die haben es auch geschafft  nur weiss ich nciht welchen CPU Kühler die genutzt haben
> 
> Messwerte: Temperaturen - Page 18



Wenn es noch interessiert: Wir nutzten einen Gelid Solutions Silent Spirit!
GELID Solutions Silent Spirit und GC-1 Test

Grüßle


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Über den gelid Silent Spirit habe ich auch schon gelesen  nur wo kann man das Teil beziehen? der test ist ja schonmal sehr gut vorallem für den recht geringen anschaffungspreis.


----------



## Salvadore (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Der Silent Spirit ist, wie du sagst ein Pries-/Leistungsstarker Kühler. Er wird in naher Zukunft in Deutschland erhältlich sein.


----------



## Hardwareheini (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

hab jetzt den coolermaster hyper tx (die erste version) auf nem 6000+. würde der auch mit dem X4 940 laufen? besser als der boxed lüfter wird er doch sein, oder?


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



Hardwareheini schrieb:


> hab jetzt den coolermaster hyper tx (die erste version) auf nem 6000+. würde der auch mit dem X4 940 laufen? besser als der boxed lüfter wird er doch sein, oder?



Jepp,der 940 ist auch ncht so ein Hitzkopf wie der X2 6000+


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

naja ich hatte mir ja den Noctua gekauft und der idelt den Phenom II 940 so bei 34 grad  und lastet ihn in games wie GTA4 bei 42 Grad  in Prime geht er aber dann doch schon auf die 50 grad.

für mich föllig ausreichend zudem da siche rnoch 400 Mhz por kern drin sein sollten bei den temps


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> naja ich hatte mir ja den Noctua gekauft und der idelt den Phenom II 940 so bei 34 grad  und lastet ihn in games wie GTA4 bei 42 Grad  in Prime geht er aber dann doch schon auf die 50 grad.
> 
> für mich föllig ausreichend zudem da siche rnoch 400 Mhz por kern drin sein sollten bei den temps



Und welchen Noctua?


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Den "Noctua U12P"

auf den alten NForce780a Board war er aber deutlich wärmer (zirka 5 Grad mehr bei allen programmen) das Neue board mit den AMD 790GX Chip wird ja nicht so warm


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Den "Noctua U12P"
> 
> auf den alten NForce780a Board war er aber deutlich wärmer (zirka 5 Grad mehr bei allen programmen) das Neue board mit den AMD 790GX Chip wird ja nicht so warm



Aha den wollt ich mir auch kaufen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

bin mit den teil echt zufrieden  er ist zwar etwa teuer aber der preis ist mehr als gerechtfertigt wobei die mitgelieferte wärmeleitpaste schon 8 euro kostet  der mitelieferte 120mm lüfter kostet nochmals 20 euro

Habe den 120 mm lüfter ohne low noise oder ultra low noise adapter laufen und das teil ist echt mega leise. der lüfter selbst läuft direkt angeschlossen bei 1300rpm.

der einbau selber ist recht einfach und die halterung ist mega stabil. Verarbeitung selber ist Spitzenmäßig.

würde auch beim einbau die Noctua wärmeleitpaste verwenden  die ist echt gut und ein kleiner punkt in der mitte des cpus reich völlig aus........verteilt wird die paste vom kühlkörper...........ist ja alles genaustens in der anleitung beschrieben.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Danke, einer der mir geholfen hat!


----------



## mysteria@amd (30. März 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



Solaris1000 schrieb:


> Hallo brauche eure Hilfe bei der Suche eines CPU-Kühlers für den Phenom 940.
> 
> Möchte mir nach einem alten Pentium 2 den Phenom II 940 holen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir das Phoenix neo im September 2008n gekauft und bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Teil. ich suche gerade CPU Kühler aber ich finde nicht richtig wirklich einen der da reinpasst von der breite. ABer ich such noch ein bisschen und finde bestimmt auch noch einen ;D;D


----------



## trip^ (17. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



mysteria@amd schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Phoenix neo im September 2008n gekauft und bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Teil. ich suche gerade CPU Kühler aber ich finde nicht richtig wirklich einen der da reinpasst von der breite. ABer ich such noch ein bisschen und finde bestimmt auch noch einen ;D;D



Du meinst doch sicher die Höhe, oder?
Und, hast du einen gefunden?


----------



## Solaris1000 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Hallo habe mich nun für das Coolermaster Cosmos S entschlossen.

Würde mir dafür dann von Noctua einen CPU Kühler holen weil ich von der Marke eigentlich nur Gutes gelesen habe.

Meine Frage :

Ich schwanke zwischen dem bereits erwähnten *Noctua NH-U12P *

und dem                                                                                                                                                                                         Noctua NH-C12P.

Das Problem ist das das Coolermaster Cosmos  1000 S  einen 200 ml Lüfter in der Seite hat den ich gerne verwenden würde und hohe Lüfter wie der U12 P wahrscheinlich nicht reinpassen würden.

Allerdings habe ich bei Geizhals auch gelesen das man Ihn doch reinkriegt wenn man den 200 ml Lüfer um 90 grad dreht ( was immer das heißen mag).

Meine Frage nun. 

Gibt es von der Temperatur her gravierende Unterschiede zwischen den beiden ?

Der 200 ml Lüfter bläst Luft in Gehäuse .

Wenn ich den NH-C12P nehmen würde würde die Luft direkt auch den Lüfer ströhmen der diese dann durch die  Lamellen des Kühler schickt oder ?

Welchen würdet Ihr mir empfehlen ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus  für eure Tipps


----------



## TooHot (19. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



riedochs schrieb:


> Mit das Beste was auf dem Markt ist.




und was ist mit dem zalmann 9700


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

NImm den Noctua NH-U12P der ist klasse und UNHÖRBAR bei 1300 UPM

Die Zalman teile sind gut hörbar und nur mit so einer "billig" Klammer befestigt, hatte selber mal einen.


----------



## x2K (19. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Kann man einen recht betagten Freezer 64Pro von Arctic Cooling  verwenden??
Den hab ich zu meinem A64 X2 geschenkt bekommen und überlege den bei einem wechsel zu einem phenom2 anstelle meiner wasserkühlung zu verwenden


----------



## Schauderwelz (20. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

kannst du auch benutzen aber viel besser als der boxed wird der nicht sein da er schon relativ alt ist und für den phenom II eigentlich nicht ausgelegt ist


----------



## Andinator07 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

Nochmal zurück zu dem Noctua NH-U12P:
Ich hab ebenfalls ein X4 940 BE, in meinem Falle auf einem Gigabyte GA-MA 790GP-DS4H und ich bin am überlegen mir den Noctua zuzulegen, meine Frage ist jetzt, ob man den so drehen kann, dass der Lüfter nicht in Richtung Grafikkarte oder Netzteil zeigt?
Das wäre nämlich für mich ein Grund den nicht zu kaufen.
Hoffe das jemand damit Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## trip^ (21. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Noctua NH-U12P CPU-Kühler

Da *könnte* es stehen.


----------



## Andinator07 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

thx schon mal


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

jop den Noctua U12P kannst du für jeden Sockel waagerecht sowie Sektrecht verbauen.

Die halterung des U12P ist ziehmlich gut durchdacht und lässt keine wünsche offen  sehr Stabil und verarbeitung ist aller erste sahne.


----------



## trip^ (22. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



Solaris1000 schrieb:


> *snip*
> Das Problem ist das bei dem Phönix und wahrscheinlich auch bei dem Syclone ein großer nicht reinpasst.
> 
> Ich werde die Wahl des Gehäuses an dem CPU-Kühler festmachen.



Ich halte grad die Anleitung des Phoenix Neo in der Hand. Dort steht max. 145 mm CPU-Kühler-Höhe. Ich habe mir den Noctua C12P dazu geholt. Der Lüfter ist eine ode an den schlechten Geschmack und sicher nichts für Case-Moder. Durchfall-Braun in einer hellbraunen Halterung. 
Die Heatpipes sehen auch eher minderwertig aus. Nicht so schön bronzefarben wie sonst üblich.
Egal, Hauptsache er kühlt wie versprochen sehr gut.


----------



## Jazzman (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

kann auch nur die gute Verarbeitung bestätigen und auch die Leistung ist super
und wie schon gesagt kann man die Einbauposition variieren


----------



## freakyd84 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*



TooHot schrieb:


> und was ist mit dem zalmann 9700


der taug nichts...zumindest wenn du den pII 940 auf über 3,6 ghz hast. habe gegoogelt nach ein geeigneter kühler für den cpu und bin auf diesen thread gestoßen  also mein zalman 9700 cnps led taug nüscht (artic silver 7 als wlp) -.- wenn ich den pII 940 be auf ca 3,525 ghz laufen lasse unter prime, dann sind die temp glatt 65 grad konstant. jetzt lief der grad unter 3,75 ghz und nach paar min. schon 72 grad. da hab ich einfach gestoppt, weil ich garnicht mit ansehen will wie mein cpu gegrillt wird  gibts da noch bessere bzw. kostengüntigere kühler außer der ifx-14 oder bleibt da wirklich nur wakü um die temp einigermaßen zu unterdrücken? denke dabei an den coolermaster gemin II. wer den hat bitte ich zu posten, was der so bringt bei den pII 940


----------



## drachenorden (27. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

*@freakyd84*
Noctua NH-U12P würde ich aus Preis-/Leistungssicht empfehlen; hab den PII 940 BE zwar "nur" auf 3,5 GHz laufen, aber unter Last auf max. 44° C (Lian Li PC-B25B Gehäuse und 3x 120 mm Lüfter).

Alternativ Xigmatek Thor's Hammer + Scythe Slipstream (unterm Strich sicher teurer) oder als Luxus-Lösung Thermalright TrueCopper + Noctua-Lüfter 

Die drei Alternativen halten garantiert, passende Gehäuse-Belüftung vorausgesetzt, Deinen PII ordentlich kühl 

Gruss.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. April 2009)

*AW: Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE*

also ich hab einen scythe mugen auf meinem pII 940, zusammen mit der mitgelieferten wlp. ich hab cnq aktiv und außerdem die spannung der verschiedenen p-states gesenkt. im idle läuft er jetzt mit 800mhz und 0,9 volt, was in einer temperatur von 28°C resultiert (bei 20°C raumtemperatur). unter last (p64 ca ne stunde) auf 1,285 oder 1,296 laut cpuz mit 3200mhz erreicht er bis zu 54°C. also meiner meinung nach kann man den mugen auch problemlos für den 940 einsetzen, wer wirklich hohe spannungen und taktraten im dauerbetrieb anstrebt kommt wohl so oder so nicht an ner wasserkühlung vorbei; und vom mugen auf nen anderen luftkühler umzusteigen ist vom preis/leistungsverhältnis her gesehen dann doch ziemlich unsinnig.


----------

